# Done



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

Is anyone done yet. I am and I'm already planning next years "additions".
I would build them this year but I'm already through my budget.

Now I get to watch............... now I'm bored............need to build


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Show off! LOL


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL, I wish. I want to build more. I need a 12 step program.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

mrincredibletou - are you done setting up your haunt already?

We've had high wind warnings here so there are very few decorations out. We also may get some snow this weekend which will keep the props at bay longer.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I am a premature decorator.

If we have high winds I'll take some stuff down, but most is ready for the elements.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We finished a week 1ago.
Out first night was last Friday and we were painting and working on stuff up until about an hour or so before we opened!
It feels good to know that everything is done...
As you said...
"Now I get to watch..."
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Could somebody explain this 'done' thing? 

I don't get that concept at all. I've got the 'I'm soo far behind' concept to a science. But this 'done' thing kind of scares me. 

What is it?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm with you slimy....there's this thing called project creep that keeps hindering my done process. My cemetary is done with the exception of my ground breakers and grabbers (they go out on halloween night). The maze is built, but I've got so much decorating and lighting to do. Fog chiller is done, but I can't for the life of me get my ambient sound and fx where I'm happy with them.
Plus I've got all kinds of spare parts and extras that I can't help but try and figure out a new uses for...lol.

This is my first major production (well major for me...lol), and have enjoyed the long hours and hard work...I'm going to be lost after halloween, when I have to rent a bldg to put all my stuff in.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

I totally agree with the renting a building thing. I have increased my amount of crap atleast 10 fold this year. 

It will take me most of Nov. to put the stuff away............ then ists x mass time.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got a few things out for now and am still busily scrambling to get all my planned props done and get this cemetery off... er... in?... the ground. 

I should have my stones all done for this year by the end of this weekend. Just a couple of odds and ends left after that I think.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I still have quite a bit to do, I got off to a very late start this year so I've been rushing to get everything done at the last minute. I hope to start setting up and putting things out this weekend if the weather isn't bad.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice display. I don't think that I will ever be done!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

well i'm close but of course some things can't go out yet in case of rain


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Corey, u saw the little bit I got done, if ur bored then come help me get my stuff set up...........im so far behind......argghhh.


----------

